# Welcome Paul: New Essex Rep



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Please welcome Paul (lamps) as the new Regional Rep for Essex 

Paul is well known for the fantastic meets he already arranges in his area, and I expect this experience will be put to good use in making the Essex area even better.

Best of luck Paul and if you need any help or advice, myself and other Regional Reps are always here to help.

Robb


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to your new role Paul - all the best

Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Congrats Lamps!


----------

